# Lightly Used Yamaha Generator Ef2800I For Sale



## Brett (May 4, 2009)

I have a perfectly working EF2800I generator great for RV and Camping. I am located near Mobile, Al. Let me know if you have any questions. Attached are a few pictures.

Used once a Yamaha ef2800i justed serviced by a certified yamaha dealer and only ways 64 pounds. See specs below and if you have any questions please email me. $900 dollars. [email protected]

Yamaha EF2800i Generator 
GREAT FOR RV AND CAMPING USE!

L E S S N O I S E 
Generators can be loud and annoying - and that can be a problem whether you're providing backup power at home, camping in the wilderness, or working on the job site. With the EF2800i, Yamaha has created one of the most quiet generators in its class. The engineers looked at the total design and then made changes where they would be most effective - i.e., engine operating speed, intake noise, exhaust noise, and valvetrain noise. The most important addition is something we call "Economy Control." Here's how it works: Typically, after starting a generator - as it's generating power - the generator operates at a constant rpm to produce peak power. This is usually the loudest noise level. With "Economy Control," the engine speed automatically changes to match power demand. Therefore, if you're powering only some small appliance or lights, the generator runs at a low engine rpm. Then, as power demand increases, the engine revs up accordingly. 
L I G H T W E I G H T 
It's not uncommon to have generators weighing over 120 lbs. And weight usually corresponds to power output. That is, until Yamaha created the EF2800i. Tipping the scales at just 64 lbs., it's the lightest generator in its class. The key is its multipole rotor with a small stator and Pulse Width Modulation inverter. This design is smaller and lighter than a conventional two-pole alternator and large stator - and it makes the EF2800i extremely portable.

C L E A N O U T P U T 
Most generators can't power anything with microcomputers or sophisticated electronics - their generated power has too many spikes and irregular wavelengths that can destroy sensitive equipment. The EF2800i - with its inverter system - features Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) so wavelength distortion is less than 2.5 percent - it's ideal for equipment that requires stable frequency and voltage.

F E A T U R E B E N E F I T 
• Inverter system with Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) control 
• Can run products with built-in microcomputers or microcomputer-controlled electric tools

• "Economy Control" electrical governor 
• Improves fuel economy 
• Reduces noise 
• Engine speed varies based on electrical load

• Multipole alternator 
• Reduces weight 
• Compact design 
• Exceptional power output to weight ratio

• OHV engine (overhead valve) 
• Improved efficiency 
• Increased reliability 
• Quieter operation

• Cast iron cylinder lining 
• Provides consistent performance during continuous use

• Oil Watch oil warning system 
• Prevents engine damage 
• Avoid costly repairs 
• Minimizes down time 
• Provides added peace of mind 
• Enhances long-term durability

• USFS-approved Spark Arrestor 
• Reduces chance of fires caused by an errant spark 
• Quiet operation

• Noise Suppressor 
• Added convenience

• Specially designed muffler 
• Reduces weight 
• Reduces noise

• AC Non-fuse Thermal Breaker 
• Peace of mind 
• Added durability

• DC output 
• Enables battery charging

S P E C I F I C A T I O N S 
TYPE BRUSHLESS, INVERTER 
MAXIMUM AC OUTPUT 2800 watts 
RATED AC OUTPUT 2500 watts 
RATED / MAXIMUM AC CURRENT 20.8 / 23.3 amps @ 120V 
ENGINE OHV, AIR-COOLED, FOUR-STROKE, SINGLE CYLINDER 
DISPLACEMENT / HP 171cc / 5.5 hp 
G E N E R A L 
OVERALL LENGTH 19.2" 
OVERALL WIDTH 15.5" 
OVERALL HEIGHT 16.7" 
DRY WEIGHT 64 lbs. 
FUEL TANK CAPACITY 3.0 gallons 
CONTINUOUS OPERATION AT 1/2 RATED LOAD 12.9 hrs. 
NOISE LEVEL 60.0* - 67.0 dBA 
WARRANTY 2 YEARS Limited Warranty


----------

